# MSI Laptop Failing to power on :s



## Techy Chris (May 14, 2014)

Now I know I'm not being an idiot here but since I am a IT technician myself I refuse to cave and take my laptop to a repair shop and be charged for a bunch of **** I could do myself. However I cannot diagnose this fault and was hoping one of you clever people could help me out.

So its a MSI GE70 which is pretty much idential to this > "http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/9S7-175912-411-MSI-GE70-2PC(Apache)-411UK_1682398.html" Except they added a couple of other features.

Description of problem.
Laptop was slow and hanging all the time so I re-installed windows 8, which was great for a week then I got met with a blue screen every time I turned the laptop on but would boot if I pressed escape, so I ignored it. Now the laptop will not even turn on, wont even get to the bios, it powers up for about 1 second, shows me a blue and orange light, makes a beep and dies again. It will do this continually until I remove the battery.

Here is a video demonstration of the problem >"COMING SOON-UPLOADING"<

Things I have tried;
Removing battery and trying to boot on just mains, no change
Removing Ram, light stays on but still doesn't boot or reach bios.
Removed everything, Hard drives, ram, everything except the CPU, no change.

Any thoughts on what to try to diagnose this problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you get nothing from the machine with no ram, IE beeps as that could indicate a motherboard issue.
We usually run through the steps here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html
it is a pity you ignored the bsod's as that could have been helpful my first suspect would be the graphics.


----------



## Techy Chris (May 14, 2014)

Hey Joeten thanks for the reply. I know that was stupid of me and I am really regretting it now! :s 

With the ram out the laptop stays on but doesn't show anything on the screen and doesn't beep like it does when it fails to power on. Soon as I get home I will be adding the video in, Im being a proxy here and I cant seem to upload it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No ram and no beeps is not good.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

I've seen a slew of recent MSI laptop Motherboard failures here lately, and our Users don't speak well of their Customer Service either. 

Just about every person we've helped this year in 2014 with a MSI laptop seemed to have some kind of failed Motherboard issue. This seems to be endemic with them. _I had one user who had 3 Motherboards on his MSI laptop fail in a row, 2 of them covered by factory warranty, the 3rd one he had to pay for out of pocket. He is now on Motherboard #4, deciding whether to have his local shop replace it or to just replace the laptop. The local shop wants $1,506 US to do this. _

It might be worth ordering your own replacement from ebay or amazon and hoping that the replacement is good. This could be over $700 outside of US I'm told. If that's the case you could almost buy 3 brand new laptops for that price! If you get lucky and get a *NEW replacement* (don't ever buy used), you could rescue that thing for a few years hopefully.opcorn:

Good luck,
<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## Techy Chris (May 14, 2014)

Oh right so its a failed MoBo then  Guess ill chase up that warranty and see if I'm still in! Thanks for the reply!


----------

